# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  سؤال: أفضل الكتب التي أفردت في مسائل الإجماع؟

## أبو أروى الدرعمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 حياكم الله إخواني، وأكرمكم في الدنيا والآخرة.
سؤالي هو: ما هي أفضل الكتب التي أُفرِدت في حكاية المسائل التي فيها الإجماع (قديمًا أو حديثًا)؟

وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

للرفع

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام عل خير الأنبياء ، وبعد :
من الكتب التي تعرض للإجماع : كتب ابن المنذر بداية من كتابه الي أرده لهذه المسألة ، وأسماه (الإجماع) ثم (الإقناع) ، ثم (الإشراف) و (الأوسط) الذي طبع مؤخرا بدار الفلاح مصر بصورة شبه كاملة. فهو رحمه الله كان يهتم بذكر إجماع العلماء.
كذلك كتب ابن عد البر : كالتمهيد ، والاستذكار ، والثاني اختصار للأول.
كما اعتى النووي رحمه الله بذكر الإجماع في كتبه ، وهناك من الأفاضل ، من جمع إجمات النووي فمن كتبه في مصنف مستقل.
وهناك كتاب لابن حزم يسمى مراتب الإجماع ، ولابن تمية رحمه الله نقد له.

----------


## الكوسج

ومن أهم المحدَثين : موسوعة الإجماع لسعدي أبو جيب

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل موسوعة الاجماع كتاب نافع في حصر الاجماعات التي نقلها العلماء ولم يتعرضوا لدراستها ولكن الكتاب نافع جدا في حصرها وتتبعها وكان بحثهم في كتب محدودة مثل المغني والمجموع وفتح الباري والتمهيد وغيره.(تحده في مكتبة الرشد )
وهناك دراسات نفيسة في الاجماعات وثبوتها ومن احسنها منهجا كتاب العميريني في الاجماعات التي نقلها النووي في شرح مسلم وقدم له بمقدمة اصولية نافعة وقد طبع موخرا (متوفر ورايته في التدمرية).
وكذلك كتاب البوصي في دراسة الاجماعات التي نقلها بن عبدالبر في العبادات وله ايضا الاجماعات التي حكاها شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية جمعا .(مكتبة الرشد والتدمرية).
وكذلك هناك رسالة جامعية في ا لاجماعات التي حكاها القاضي عياض جمعا ودراسة (موجودة في النت) وهي جيدة .
وقد جمع الاجماعات في التفسير الشيخ الخضيري (الرشد) .
وقد جمعت الاجماعات في اصول الققه (بن حزم لبنان) وكذلك جمعت الاجماعات التي نقلها شيخ الاسلام في العقيدة ودرست (ومأنفعها من رسالة /في التدمرية).
واذكر اني رايت من جمع الاجماعات في علم النحو.




اللهم اغفر لي ولإخواني. (منقول)

----------


## محمود طيب

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=233673

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وهناك موسوعة الإجماع في الفقه الإسلامي للدكتور/ ظافر بن حسن العمري

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومن باب التتمة لما ذكره إخواننا ـ وفقهم الله ـ تشنيف الأسماع ببعض مسائل الإجماع . جمع : وليد بن راشد السعيدان .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومن أوسع كتب القدماء في هذا كتاب الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع لابن القطان الفاسي، الذي طبع بتحقيق فاروق حمادة، في أربعة مجلدات. ط دار القلم/دمشق.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومراتب الإجماع لابن حزم ، ونقده لشيخ الإسلام مفيد جدا في بابه .

----------

